# Logic Pro X update already!



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 25, 2013)

Go to software update.


----------



## wlotz (Jul 25, 2013)

sweet :mrgreen:


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 25, 2013)

This fixes the multi-timbral issue i wrote about. I am updating my Film Music Magazine column to reflect this.


----------



## Christof (Jul 25, 2013)

Yes, finally new track with next midi channel is available!!!


----------



## floydian05 (Jul 25, 2013)

Would you let me know if this has any affect on performance for you Jay? I have been planning on upgrading next week once I finish my current project, and so far ive searched many forums for info on Logic's CPU performance and have seen mixed responses from all over.... including an epic 58 page thread in GearSlutz.....

Improved CPU performance is really my biggest hope for Logic 10.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 25, 2013)

floydian05 @ Thu Jul 25 said:


> Would you let me know if this has any affect on performance for you Jay? I have been planning on upgrading next week once I finish my current project, and so far ive searched many forums for info on Logic's CPU performance and have seen mixed responses from all over.... including an epic 58 page thread in GearSlutz.....
> 
> Improved CPU performance is really my biggest hope for Logic 10.



Some people, including me, feel that this has been improved, Others, mostly MacBook Pro Retina users, are saying the opposite. I don't know why.


----------



## floydian05 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks, I'll let you know next week how I find it!


----------

